# Hand dryer install



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have to install 6 hand dryers tomorrow.

They are rated 20.0A 120v and 10.0A 240v

Since the panel is 208, I can't do the 240 (I know some people do it)

I just want to make sure that I can put them on 20A breakers, with 12-2.

I never installed something that was exactly 100% of the circuit, but these dryers are used for 1 minute at a time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

*yes*

ohm's law resistive heat

yes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How did you get a hand dryer with two voltage ratings?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

480sparky said:


> How did you get a hand dryer with two voltage ratings?


You say to the guy who bought them "Can I have those hand dryers you bought" and you hope he gives them to you.

I just saw the spec sheet. Doing the job in the AM. These are made in China models that are all plastic.

I already checked, they are UL listed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

heel600 said:


> You say to the guy who bought them "Can I have those hand dryers you bought" and you hope he gives them to you.
> 
> I just saw the spec sheet. Doing the job in the AM. These are made in China models that are all plastic.
> 
> I already checked, they are UL listed.



I can see them having two models, one for each voltage. Can't say I've ever seen one that is dual-voltage rated.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Almost all hand dryers I have ran into they are single voltage rated models never see dual voltage rated one in USA side and pretty much the same in France as well it will be either 240 volts or 415 volts one of the two but never both.

Oh yeah some of the hand dryers can work on 208 but you will loose about 25% of heat value { C'est simplé Ohm Laws }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive never seen a hand dryer pull 20 amps. I say time for the cut sheet!
Even the super duper hand dryers that blow your hands dry in 15 seconds (xcelerator brand I think) don't take more than a 20a circuit.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Ive never seen a hand dryer pull 20 amps. I say time for the cut sheet!
> Even the super duper hand dryers that blow your hands dry in 15 seconds (xcelerator brand I think) don't take more than a 20a circuit.



http://www.worlddryer.com/sites/default/files/products/92_MT043_A_spec_sheet_rev01.pdf


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate those stupid things. I hit the button, put my hands under the blower and think "this will take forever" and wipe my hands on my pant leg.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> http://www.worlddryer.com/sites/default/files/products/92_MT043_A_spec_sheet_rev01.pdf


 
I didn't say I'd seen em all......:laughing:
Thanks for that Bob. I see world dryers around here all the time. Have even put them in. At 240 I think I saw 10 amps which is why I thought most were less than 20 amps.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

We install a lot of the 115 volt 20 amp model, 12 AWG with a 20 amp breaker, it is perfectly code compliant.

The only time the breaker trips is when the timer or switch hangs up and it runs for hours. That actully works out well.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> We install a lot of the 115 volt 20 amp model, 12 AWG with a 20 amp breaker, it is perfectly code compliant.
> 
> The only time the breaker trips is when the timer or switch hangs up and it runs for hours. That actully works out well.


My experience exactly.

It runs for less than 3 hours, so the circuit can be loaded to 100%, and they'll usually trip a 20 if the timer fails.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

heel600 said:


> Since the panel is 208, I can't do the 240 (I know some people do it)
> 
> Any thoughts?


They are rated for the higher voltage and the amps will not be that much higher, if you pick up more than one with the 208 I would measure both at the same time before you're done.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Update*

Turns out the dryers use only 16 amps, and are only wired for 120v.

The units are cheap made in Tiawan. All wires were brown and blue, with green for ground. Super light too.

We got all 6 up in about 9 hours.

We were working in a sort of loonie day camp. One person got very upset at our ladder and starting making a real scene. Can't leave tools around. Can't leave doors open.

It was like working in a jail.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

heel600 said:


> Turns out the dryers use only 16 amps, and are only wired for 120v.
> 
> The units are cheap made in Tiawan. All wires were brown and blue, with green for ground. Super light too.
> 
> ...


 
I got to where I will schedule jobs like that after hours or on a weekend. Too much trouble working around all those kids.....


----------

